# Rats Nest Bass Club



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We are accepting a limited amount of new team's for the 2016 season. We have 18 returning teams and 2 new Teams already. That only leaves us with 10 openings going into 2016. We pay out 100% of all money collected.

Club dues are $50 per person

Tournament fees are $25 per person

You can fish alone. 

Each team gets one alternate that can fish as many tournaments as needed. 

For anymore information you can contact me.


----------

